# Adult neutered male needs home near SF bay area



## Jess510 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey All,

I am new to this forum although I frequent the livejournal Ratties Community. I am trying to rehome my adult neutered male. Here is the situation:

In the last year both my girls, Dora and Petunia, have passed away from old age. I have a 3 rat, Professor Chaos, who I got about a year and a half ago. I got him as an adult so I dont know how old he is but I am guessing somewhere around 2 by now. I did get him neutered when I first got him so he would be able to live with the girls. He never really liked to be handled and was always a nervous nelly. Sweetest boy ever though, never bit nor did I ever think he might. But having the girls around he was very happy and social with them and came out of his shell a bit. Since they have passed hes back to being nervous and doesnt like to be held. He spends most of his time in his hammock and I give him lots of different toys and things to chew on and play with. I assumed he would pass away shortly after the girls but he is showing no signs of slowing down. So I think I want to try to find him a new home because I cant get a second rat right now. Im not sure how to go about this because hes an adult male, so I am hoping to find someone that already has older rats that need a companion. He has never had health problems, although since the day I got him (a year and a half ago) he will occasionally have coughing (or sneezing, I cant tell) bouts. I always attributed that to poor breeding and most likely poor conditions as a baby (he was a feeder) but I have never had to take him to the vet.

I am in the San Francisco Bay Area. Any of you interested? I know I can always contact the rattie rescues, but I wanted to try you all first. Thanks!

Jessica and Pro


----------

